
Cycling 23.000 Km from Alaska to Ushuaïa in 97 Days New World Record - clementmas
https://jonasdeichmann.travelmap.net
======
timonoko
One really needs two sleeping bags on a trip like this. One +10°C and one 0°C.
When combined, you can survive -10°C. Those take less room than regular +5°C
bag.

BTW nothing is worse than one (too warm) bag on a multi-season trip. You'll
get skin problems, because of constant sweating and itching and scratching.

------
clementmas
[https://www.jonasdeichmann.com/panamerica-
solo](https://www.jonasdeichmann.com/panamerica-solo)

